# Thank You Targetshooter!



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

We wanna take a moment to thank Targetshooter for the time he spent helping out on the moderator team. As it turns out, he enjoys the community more as a member rather than as a moderator, but he will continue to be a welcome and respected member in this community. Thank you @Targetshooter!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Targetshooter So Cricket wouldn't let you have the keys to the liquor cabinet, is that it? :vs_worry:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

inceptor said:


> @Targetshooter So Cricket wouldn't let you have the keys to the liquor cabinet, is that it? :vs_worry:


The keys? Heck, I still can't get the keys from @Denton :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Targetshooter is good people!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> The keys? Heck, I still can't get the keys from @Denton :vs_laugh:


Why don't you beat him up like you do everybody else???:vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> The keys? Heck, I still can't get the keys from @Denton :vs_laugh:


I can see how that would be a problem.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why don't you beat him up like you do everybody else???:vs_laugh:


He runs too fast! :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> He runs too fast! :vs_unimpressed:


You don't have a scope?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Good sense kicked in is what happened.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Big time thanks to T/S. It is a time consuming volunteer job. And, as it turns out, only one set of keys to the liquor cabin net.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The guy do seem like a bit of a trouble maker to the untrained eye. Smart thinking to give him the boot early in the game. He prob spent way too much time on the labor side of the fence to get boosted into management. Always good to see stories with happy endings. It seems like we may be getting a bit too top heavy with Chiefs to make room for any regular old ******. I mean if all the colorful folks get to be sysops who will be left for them to attempt to regulate?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wanted to help us talk some smack huh?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

More time to shoot those targets! Thanks, buddy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonder what kinda skeletons was hanging out in his closet? Mysteries are too cool.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> The keys? Heck, I still can't get the keys from @Denton :vs_laugh:


 @Denton emptied that thing out a long time ago. He just wants y'all to think there is something left in it.

As for @Targetshooter you're a hell of a guy and a great guest on the show. Thanks for helping out we'll see you around the water cooler.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No more corporate jet setting, no more free booze, free women, no more hanging out in the executives lounge figuring out ways to screw the working commoners, no huge paycheck. Welcome back @Targetshooter.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Wonder what kinda skeletons was hanging out in his closet? Mysteries are too cool.


Not as many as you have I bet .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> The guy do seem like a bit of a trouble maker to the untrained eye. Smart thinking to give him the boot early in the game. He prob spent way too much time on the labor side of the fence to get boosted into management. Always good to see stories with happy endings. It seems like we may be getting a bit too top heavy with Chiefs to make room for any regular old ******. I mean if all the colorful folks get to be sysops who will be left for them to attempt to regulate?


Some things are better left not said , so I am not going to tell you off .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Not as many as you have I bet .


i still have the photo of you and the sheep. Best get a grip.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez .....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I had January 5th in the pool... did somebody have a closer date


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Play nice, boys.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We learned not to take any prisoners starting at the battle of San Jacinto. Not sure what yankees do. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_San_Jacinto


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> We learned not to take any prisoners starting at the battle of San Jacinto. Not sure what yankees do.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_San_Jacinto


Thankfully, this isn't a battle and we have no need to make it one. :vs_coffee:

Let's move on now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gosh I did not intend to cause any trouble here. I tend to think everybody has as thick of a skin as I have but I consistently learn there are a lot of titty babies out there in the big cruel world. So sorry about that. I promise to be more sensitive in the future. Thanks.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

TS was a fine moderator,, he never banned me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dittos..he never banned me either. What a nice guy. I think he should be re-instated as a moderator. In fact I am fixing to Tweet the Trumpster to see if maybe he can help on this deal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Gosh I did not intend to cause any trouble here. I tend to think everybody has as thick of a skin as I have but I consistently learn there are a lot of titty babies out there in the big cruel world. So sorry about that. I promise to be more sensitive in the future. Thanks.


Prepper Forums was the first forum that I ever joined. The only other is the Outdoor Trading Post, but only because I kept getting banned here.

The above statement sums up exactly how I felt when I joined PF.

I've worked the last 30 years in an industry filled with hardworking successful deplorable angry white Americans who generally don't give to shits about your feelings and you about theirs and at the end of the workday you have a cold drink with the ones you like and screw with the ones you don't.

I was pretty naive about forum decor and the level of ease it takes to get someone all butt hurt...lain:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Prepper Forums was the first forum that I ever joined. The only other is the Outdoor Trading Post, but only because I kept getting banned here.
> 
> The above statement sums up exactly how I felt when I joined PF.
> 
> ...


Forum etiquette huh? I gave up pretending a long time ago. I as well, belong to only 2 forums ..... the same two. I stumbled across his place first while continuing my lifelong passion for world events, religion and preparedness. I read along for almost two years, before joining. (after all only idiots share their business on the internet huh?) I know who has come and gone, returned, and know the masses who drop by typically will not invest here. I now am proud to have become one of team here and over there.

I am still employed managing major corporate projects and put in 10-11 hour days. I do not post from work as my responsibilities are critical and time consuming, since I am an early riser I post before and after work. My evenings can find me posting from my lap top off and on, and chatting with my wife while she unwinds from a day at the OR on her feet all day.

I come here to find friendship, recreation, humor, laugh, teach, learn, debate, sharpen my sarcasm skills, and just maybe show someone else how to think, but most of all ... make a stand for the truth and the principles this once great Country was founded upon. I also am very cautious to insure that I am not overly invested here, from an emotional perspective. In other words .... relax and enjoy your journey here, check the butt hurt at the door. It's only a forum.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> i still have the photo of you and the sheep. Best get a grip.


In your dreams .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> In your f***ing wet dreams .


Welcome back to the rabble with the rest of us. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> In your dreams .





inceptor said:


> Welcome back to the rabble with the rest of us. :tango_face_grin:


I knew it! He wanted back in on talking smack!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I knew it! He wanted back in on talking smack!


just to give it back to you lol.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Forum etiquette huh? I gave up pretending a long time ago. I as well, belong to only 2 forums ..... the same two. I stumbled across his place first while continuing my lifelong passion for world events, religion and preparedness. I read along for almost two years, before joining. (after all only idiots share their business on the internet huh?) I know who has come and gone, returned, and know the masses who drop by typically will not invest here. I now am proud to have become one of team here and over there.
> 
> I am still employed managing major corporate projects and put in 10-11 hour days. I do not post from work as my responsibilities are critical and time consuming, since I am an early riser I post before and after work. My evenings can find me posting from my lap top off and on, and chatting with my wife while she unwinds from a day at the OR on her feet all day.
> 
> I come here to find friendship, recreation, humor, laugh, teach, learn, debate, sharpen my sarcasm skills, and just maybe show someone else how to think, but most of all ... make a stand for the truth and the principles this once great Country was founded upon. I also am very cautious to insure that I am not overly invested here, from an emotional perspective. In other words .... relax and enjoy your journey here, check the butt hurt at the door. It's only a forum.


Damn A Watchman! You came here for all that? I just came here for the women! :devil:


----------

